# Getting your affiliate shop known and reaching out to users



## Arekusandaa (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi folks,

earlier this year I started my own affiliate site all around daily t shirt/limited edition deals from various shops as well as reviewing the sites in question: www.yourdailytee.com

By now I am seeing traffic for informative keywords of the "site x review" type but barely make it past 10 daily visits and yet need to see more "money" keywords. 

So I would like to ask all of you out there dealing with or being an affiliate in how to reach out to potential users of your service and get traffic to your site. What's your general strategy or some success story you could share with someone new to the affiliate business but an avid lover and wearer of all things geeky as far as shirt prints are concerned.

Regards,
Arekusandaa


----------

